# Deck for bx23s



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

I have a brand new Kubota bx23s. It has a loader and hoe but nothing else. I’ve been looking for a used mower deck for it. I found a Kubota RCK60-22bx. Will it fit? What other decks will fit? From what I understand they switched deck designs at some point.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Scrappy,

Check with your Kubota dealer regarding which mower decks will fit your tractor. Don't buy a deck and then discover it won't fit. See attached video regarding mounting deck:


----------



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

I spent quite a bit on the tractor so I won’t be buying a deck for a little bit unless one comes up cheap. I also don’t really need one. But yes, I should be calling my dealer about this. Thanks.


----------

